# Verizon FIOS



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I am switching my internet from Cox to FIOS. Keeping my Directv for two of my TVs, but, since it was cheaper to get Verizon FIOS Triple play than Internet only (believe it or not), I decided to switch one of my tvs to FIOS.

My install is scheduled in two weeks. Since they are giving me their crappie 2 tuner DVR, I thought about getting the Bolt as it is unusually discounted on Amazon, and maybe I get Best Buy to price match it.

I called Verizon to replace the Verizon DVR with the cable card in my order (they charge $5/month and no TA), and as I expected, the awesome gents from India in their call center were clueless telling me that I would still need a Verizon STB to get tv signal (?!). As I had TiVo before since 2002 (and I miss it), from my experience with Cox, pairing a cable card can be challenging. To not complicate things more before the install, I made no changes to my order. I am leaning towards installing Verizon DVR first then doing the switch, however, that Bolt deal may not last long.

Any advice for me on how to approach this?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

I recently did the pairing of a cable card to my bolt with fios, it was very simple. I just plugged it in, and typed it the codes on the activation website (using my iPhone). It took around 10 minutes or so. 

If not go through the hassle of getting the Verizon DVR first. You will just waste time setting up your recordings once and then doing it again later. 

You will not need a set top box for the tv with the bolt. The cable card is enough. However I think they do make you rent at least one set top box for your house. I did notice when I returned one of my boxes it didn't let you return all your boxes. It doesn't matter for me, since I need a set top box for another TV.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Althalus said:


> I recently did the pairing of a cable card to my bolt with fios, it was very simple. I just plugged it in, and typed it the codes on the activation website (using my iPhone). It took around 10 minutes or so.
> 
> If not go through the hassle of getting the Verizon DVR first. You will just waste time setting up your recordings once and then doing it again later.
> 
> You will not need a set top box for the tv with the bolt. The cable card is enough. However I think they do make you rent at least one set top box for your house. I did notice when I returned one of my boxes it didn't let you return all your boxes. It doesn't matter for me, since I need a set top box for another TV.


I am glad to know pairing the cc with Verizon is painless.

I know there is no need for STB with TiVo and cc. I had TiVo (on and off) since 2002. It does not make sense Verizon requires renting one of their boxes, even if not using it. That must be illegal too. As I said, I am keeping my other two TVs with Directv.

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I installed a Roamio Pro on FiOS about 2 years ago. It took several phone calls over about 2 weeks to get everything resolved and working fine. I had trouble with HBO and Cinemax. If you don't get those you shouldn't have any issues. The rest was pretty much trouble free.

I would take the Verizon STB so that while you're doing the setup you have something that you can reference to make sure you're getting all the channels you should get. When you're satisfied that all is working fine with your Bolt, return the Verizon STB and then watch your charges very closely.


----------



## julieknits (Oct 1, 2012)

We've had Verizon FiOS for several years. They have never required rental of a Verizon STB. I just rent a single CableCard from Verizon that I use in the downstairs Roamio. I can record six shows at once, which is more than enough. The second Tivo (Premiere) is just hooked to an antenna for OTA HDTV signals. I often copy shows from the Roamio to the Premiere. I've noticed that even if a show can't be copied (HBO for example), it's still possible to view it from that 2nd Tivo. i just go to devices, pick the family room Tivo, and then play the show. 

There was a recent email mentioning that it's possible to start between Tivo transfers at the Tivo website. I haven't tried it yet, but I imagine I'll definitely use that new section of the Tivo website. I do wish I could do that from the iOS apps, but that hasn't been updated to allow that kind of transfer control.

FiOS is fabulous -- enjoy!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I, too, had no problems pairing my cable card with fios on a bolt. I do have one fios box for on demand but no issues other wise.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

My advice is to visit a local Verizon store. I spent an hour with several clueless call center folks. The store gave me a cable card, I called to activate it and then returned my boxes back to the store once I got an order number from call center. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I installed a Roamio Pro on FiOS about 2 years ago. It took several phone calls over about 2 weeks to get everything resolved and working fine. I had trouble with HBO and Cinemax. If you don't get those you shouldn't have any issues. The rest was pretty much trouble free.


The fox cable networks, including National Geographic, are also copy flagged and won't display unless your cable card is properly paired.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I ended up adding a cable card to my Verizon order and will get TiVo Bolt this weekend.

They did not let me remove the Verizon STB from my order telling me the usual bs that it is required. I figured I can return it back to the Verizon Experience store after the install.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mbhforum said:


> My advice is to visit a local Verizon store. I spent an hour with several clueless call center folks. The store gave me a cable card, I called to activate it and then returned my boxes back to the store once I got an order number from call center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure about this? I was told by the Filipino women on the call center that I cannot return equipment to the store. Instead, a return ticket must be created and they will mail return box to the house


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

thyname said:


> Are you sure about this? I was told by the Filipino women on the call center that I cannot return equipment to the store. Instead, a return ticket must be created and they will mail return box to the house


Yes. I am positive. I did it myself.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mbhforum said:


> Yes. I am positive. I did it myself.


As have I.

They will generate the ticket at the store. I always just walk in to do business like that anymore. I got my cable cars that way. I returned a Dvr that was replaced by my TiVo that way.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got FIOS today. Took hours to activate CableCard, but I am having the same issue with other people reporting . I am not getting any of the fox channels (FS1, FS2, FOX NEWS, FXX, FX, FOX BUSINESS, etc). Any idea how to fix this? Verizon people on the phone suggested I get a new CableCard. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> I finally got FIOS today. Took hours to activate CableCard, but I am having the same issue with other people reporting . I am not getting any of the fox channels (FS1, FS2, FOX NEWS, FXX, FX, FOX BUSINESS, etc). Any idea how to fix this? Verizon people on the phone suggested I get a new CableCard. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ask the cable card people to do a "manual validation" and double check the Data Id, it changes every time they try to do a hit.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fcfc2 said:


> Ask the cable card people to do a "manual validation" and double check the Data Id, it changes every time they try to do a hit.


Can you please be more specific?

I am spending hours on the phone and keep plugging unplugging and they keep sending "commands". I am on the phone as I type this.

What exactly do I ask my dear Indian friend to do?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

thyname said:


> Can you please be more specific?
> 
> I am spending hours on the phone and keep plugging unplugging and they keep sending "commands". I am on the phone as I type this.
> 
> What exactly do I ask my dear Indian friend to do?


Never mind. A very nice US-based rep who knew what she was doing fixed it for me. Manual revalidation and reset a couple of times (data ID, etc. etc.). All FOX channels work now!


----------



## CapnSensible (Jun 3, 2010)

I upgraded a Premiere to a Bolt a few weeks ago and struggled with the Verizon reps to get the cable card properly paired. The first two reps kept saying that the Data ID was too short. The third rep I spoke to realized that he had to include the dashes in the Data ID for the card to pair.


----------



## dcgore (May 4, 2016)

I just switched from enhanced quantum to the Bolt via the cable card. The installation was a breeze. I did the online installation and all my channels came through, even all premium that come with the FIOS ultimate package.

I live in NYC so i was able to pick up the cable card at a brick and mortar store but for those who need the card mailed, just follow the online prompts. It took about four minutes for the card to become active. For those who can pick up the cable card, you will need to call Verzion and place an "order" first. When picking it up, make sure you get the receipt because the activation code is on it. That said, i also got the receipt emailed once i picked up the card. The activation code was on it.

http://www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall/



CapnSensible said:


> I upgraded a Premiere to a Bolt a few weeks ago and struggled with the Verizon reps to get the cable card properly paired. The first two reps kept saying that the Data ID was too short. The third rep I spoke to realized that he had to include the dashes in the Data ID for the card to pair.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Do I have do go through this manual revalidation of CableCard every time that I add a premium channel such as HBO? Fox channels work great now since I did this last week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> Do I have do go through this manual revalidation of CableCard every time that I add a premium channel such as HBO? Fox channels work great now since I did this last week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There usually is no problem with such upgrades, I also used to get all the free weekend offers for the various premium channels without any problem. You cannot switch the card to another device or remove it and replace it with the unit powered up though.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fcfc2 said:


> There usually is no problem with such upgrades, I also used to get all the free weekend offers for the various premium channels without any problem. You cannot switch the card to another device or remove it and replace it with the unit powered up though.


Great to know. Thanks! I may test adding HBO in ten days when my monthly subscription to HBONOW runs out.

Free weekend offers on HBO with FIOS?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Right now there is supposed to be a free epix through today. I can't test it as I sub to epix.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Right now there is supposed to be a free epix through today. I can't test it as I sub to epix.


I tested Epix (ch. 895 and 896) and it says "this channel is not authorized".

So, there is either no free view today, or my CableCard needs another manual revalidation...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> I tested Epix (ch. 895 and 896) and it says "this channel is not authorized". So, there is either no free view today, or my CableCard needs another manual revalidation...


Fios is pretty bad with free views. It may not have occurred.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm getting it here. VHO8.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I'm getting it here. VHO8.


The freeview for Epix must have ended. I added HBO to my account and it works fine


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> Do I have do go through this manual revalidation of CableCard every time that I add a premium channel such as HBO? Fox channels work great now since I did this last week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Once the cable card is paired the channel will show up. I only subscribe to HBO (and Starz) a few months out of the year on FiOS. I just go online and add it. And within a few minutes the channels become available to view. AS long as my cable cards are already paired, there are no issues.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Once the cable card is paired the channel will show up. I only subscribe to HBO (and Starz) a few months out of the year on FiOS. I just go online and add it. And within a few minutes the channels become available to view. AS long as my cable cards are already paired, there are no issues.


My experience on this is with MLB extra innings. I got my bolt in the off season. Channels worked perfectly. Once paired properly, it works. In fact, before the strike, when I was working with a fios agent, he said they have fewer issues turning services on for cable card systems like TiVo than they do for quantum boxes.


----------

